# Bioshock Infinite und Steam Offline-Modus



## Olli82 (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gaming Freunde,
ich heiße Oliver und bin neu hier. Ich habe ein Game-Problem.

Ich bin ein großer Fan von der Bioshock Reihe. Habe alle 3 Teile schon mehrmals durch. Ich finde die Szenerie und Atmosphäre einfach geil. Aber Bioshock Infinite raubt mir langsam den Nerv mit dem Steam Account. Ich gebe zu, Teil 1 und 2 habe ich von einem Ex-Bekannten cracken lassen.
Bioshock Infinite habe ich im Laden gekauft. Mein Zock-PC hat normal keinen Internet-Anschluss. Habe ihn nur für die Installation von Bioshock Infinite mal kurz per LAN Kabel angesteckt um das Spiel zu installieren. Ich spiele also immer im Offline Modus. Ohne Steam funktioniert leider nicht.

Seit dem habe ich alle paar Wochen Probleme mit dem Start des Spiels. Dann kommt die Meldung daß der Offline Modus nicht funktioniert und ich mich online bei steam anmelden soll. Ich bins langsam leid, weil ich jedes mal den PC aus der Ecke kramen muss und ihn so aufstellen muss, daß das LAN-Kabel bis zum Router reicht.
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß einen Tipp? Gibts ein Update von Steam welches den Fehler behebt, oder gibt es einen Weg, Bioshock auch ohne Steam zu spielen?


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Olli82 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, Teil 1 und 2 habe ich von einem Ex-Bekannten cracken lassen.
> weil ich jedes mal den PC aus der Ecke kramen muss und ihn so aufstellen muss, daß das LAN-Kabel bis zum Router reicht.


 
Ja, es gibt eine Lösung. Liebe Pc-Games Community, lasst uns alle zusammenlegen, damit der arme Olli, der sich Bioshock 1+2 nicht leisten konnte, auch in Zukunft Bioshock Infinite spielen kann. --> Klick

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Olli82 (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank für die tolle Begrüßung hier im Forum. So macht man sich Freunde. Find ich nicht toll.

Is ja nicht so daß ich mir das Spiel nicht leisten kann. Aber wenn man die Auswahl hat kostenlos oder 40€ im Laden zu legen, was wird man da nehmen.
Aber wenn man so sieht wie scheiße das Steam funktioniert würde ich da einen crack gern wieder vorziehen. Damit man wirklich Spaß am spielen hat.


----------



## svd (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, Steam ist noch immer in erster Linie eine DRM Maßnahme und dann erst Plattform für digitale Distribution.
Mit dessen Offline Modus habe ich aber auch schon Probleme gehabt.

Kannst du den Router nicht gegen ein Modell mit WLAN austauschen? Die fangen so bei 20€ an. Passende Sticks dazu ab 5€.
Muss ja nicht das Schnellste sein, eben hauptsächlich für die Anmeldung bei Steam, Origin, GfWL, etc. 

Updates ziehen kannst du ja immer via Ethernet Kabel.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2013)

Beitrag gelöscht.

-SB


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Beitrag gelöscht.

-SB


----------



## BuffaloBilI (26. Mai 2013)

Haha, zu geil.


----------



## Snowborn (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag und Deinen ersten Post bei uns. Wir helfen Dir gerne weiter, aber: Spiele zu cracken ist illegal und wir möchten derartige Diskussionen hier nicht sehen. Auch die Argumentation: "Wenn man die Wahl hat: 40 Euro im Laden zu bezahlen" ist sehr weit hergeholt, denn dann würde dies ja implizieren, dass man generell stehlen sollte - alle Produkte auf dem Markt kosten Geld und müssen bezahlt werden. Geschenkt bekommt man nun mal nichts. Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, muss man eben darauf verzichten - oder länger sparen. So funktioniert nun mal die Gesellschaft, man kann sich nicht einfach nehmen, was man möchte.

Ein anderer Punkt sind die Reposts. Natürlich ist hier die Rede von illegalen Aktionen gewesen, das gibt aber keinem User das Recht, in derartiger Weise zu reagieren. Bitte bleibt sachlich, weist den User auf sein Fehlverhalten hin und diskutiert in einem normalen Maß - das gilt auch (und besonders) für die Moderatoren des Forum.

Zum Problem mit Infinite: Besorge Dir einen günstigen WLAN-Router, da bist Du bereits mit wenigen Euro dabei und hast immer Internet am Rechner. Und nein: Bioshock Infinite kann man nicht ohne Steam spielen - ebenfalls alle anderen Steam-Games. Es lohnt sich also, auf einen WLAN-Router zurückzugreifen. Ansonsten natürlich viel Spaß mit Bioshock Infinite!

Viele Grüße

Snowborn


----------

